

Ask HN: Will you buy an iPad? - rodyancy

For $499 I'm tempted. I would definitely get it over a Kindle, I just don't know if I have a need this type of device.
======
osipov
No. Wait and see until the next generation.

------
earl
So buy one anyway. Use it for a month. Worst case is you sell it on craigslist
for $50 less than you paid and your expenses are the $50 discount and $30 for
the unlimited, no contract, data fee.

